# Andalusians



## DarkAndalusian (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone ride/own/love Andalusians? I have a 9 y.o. Andi named Cadbury who is the love of my life! He is wonderful. I was just wondering if there are any other Andi lovers around here =)
Here is my boy with my 6 year old nephew aboard!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

ahhh Andalusians......drowning in drool over here. There's a 6 year old andalusian stud at one of the many barns I'm at frequently and he's the sweetest, most beautiful horse ever. They are soo beautiful with gorgeous movements. I'm an Andy lover.


----------



## LDS (Mar 29, 2007)

I take lessons on two andi stallions.
One real tall and one little spitfire..LOL
Very cool to ride them, love lesson time!


----------



## MissMillie (Apr 3, 2007)

*aww*

They are stunning. I'd love one but i wouldn't have a clue about riding it! Dressage is not my forte lol!

They are beautiful though


----------



## IronRockRanch (May 3, 2007)

*Andalusian*

:? I was given a horse that looks just like yours. His coggins said Andalusian but every one said no way because he is too small. About 15 hs and his weight is around 900#. I have him on a weight gain subplement, his ribs show. His temperment is wonderful but his trot is horid. Best trail horse I have ever had. Do you know what the norm is for them in height & weight :?:


----------



## *Mary Jane* (Apr 20, 2007)

Andis are my most FAVORITE breed of all time...followed by the Fresian, then QH. (the QH is the most realistic) but yes, andi's are AMAZING! :lol:


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

Do any of you show Andalusians at breed shows? Not just in dressage?

I will be getting an Andalusian soon, and I was thinking about showing him in halter classes at breed shows close by.

I used to show Saddlebreds and there were certain requirements about their mane, tail, tack, and your clothes. I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the presentation requirements for Andalusians.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

ironrockranch- andy's height usually is from about 15.2 hh- 16.2, so that's normal.... i dunno the normal weight... but that sounds too low for a 15 hh horse, so i assume once you get him in shape he'll be average, whatever that is haha

i love andy's too! especially aztecas... half andy half qh!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I own an Arabian x Andi..

The best horse ive owned! i love him HEEPS.


----------



## IronRockRanch (May 3, 2007)

*Andys*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## *Mary Jane* (Apr 20, 2007)

if you are trying to get the weight up, try mare and foal feed...it has lots of nutrients and fat. also try putting some corn oil into the diet, that also helps. 

what is the avg. price of an andy if i may ask? (pretty well trained, no vices, etc.)


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

1) If he is that malnourished start with hay. ANY grain diet is going to upset the stomach and cause colic. 24 hour access to hay. You'll find that he wont eat much at first as he builds up his strength but he will eat constantly little meals throughout the day so make sure he has a paddock to himself. Worm him straight away and make sure he kept warm when it is cold

2) As he gains strength then start feeding Grain (no more than a kilo a day) I use Coprice M on all my horses and these are no expection. It is perfect for horses that need weight gain due to the rice bran (which consists of alot of rice oil which is high in fat). This will also give him the energy. It is tempting to over feed at this stage, but don't and this is the hardest thing I found cos as they gain more strength they just want to eat and eat and eat, but we as the owners must remain strong, as this is critical too much too soon will cause founder (resulting in rotated paddle bone) and possibly colic. 

3) ONLY when he is actully being able to sustain his weight then I would do some light lunging. This will also help with topline and build muscle strenth. Letting them at this stage run with other horses will allow him to do this at HIS own pace, and more benefitial for his attitude in the long run as you don't want to be working him into a sweat every day boring the work into him. 10 minutes a day and then gradually working him up for example. But be aware when he has had enough. 

4) I DO NOT RIDE a horse that has his spine sticking out. Period. How would you feel if someone was bouncing up and down on your spine and rib cage? So once they are more rounded then the training under saddle starts. By this I don't mean they have to have perfect top line, but in the case of a malnourished horse, the spine is extremely exposed and I personally deem this selfish of the rider if they are riding the poor horse whilst it is in such a state. 

Hope this helps you out. 

My Close friend wrote that out. Hope it some help for you.


----------



## IronRockRanch (May 3, 2007)

*Under weight*

Thanks for the additional information. He is not that bad. He does have 24 access to hay and grass. He is also fed grain twice a day and has been ever sense I have had him which was last november. He as also been wormed. I jest would like to put some more weight on him.


----------



## JoannaG (May 11, 2007)

i sometimes have lessons on an andi, hes so cute! 
He was used for showing (spanish style) before my instructor got him (as a companion for one of her stallions) 

We think he has had his head "tied" down to keep his nose right down in his chest, because whenever u put pressure on his mouth he stresses and rears, sometimes falls over backwards ( he hasnt with me on him thank god!) 

He's really sweet though and i love him to bits, his name is Tiki

Hes only about 14.3 - 15hh, were not sure if he is full andy or just half.
He has lovely movement! 








( he did have a beautiful long mane and tail but he was in with a young filly and she chewed it all  )


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> 4) I DO NOT RIDE a horse that has his spine sticking out. Period. How would you feel if someone was bouncing up and down on your spine and rib cage? So once they are more rounded then the training under saddle starts. By this I don't mean they have to have perfect top line, but in the case of a malnourished horse, the spine is extremely exposed and I personally deem this selfish of the rider if they are riding the poor horse whilst it is in such a state.


A properly fitting saddle shouldn't even make contact with the spine. It has nothing to do with being over or under weight.


----------



## JoannaG (May 11, 2007)

:| Yea, thats exactly what i was going to say!


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

i think andis. are just beautiful and i just love their manes and tail!!! i wish i owned one. lol i wish i owned a lot of breeds lol


----------



## SanchoPanza (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Andalusian*



IronRockRanch said:


> :? I was given a horse that looks just like yours. His coggins said Andalusian but every one said no way because he is too small. About 15 hs and his weight is around 900#. I have him on a weight gain subplement, his ribs show. His temperment is wonderful but his trot is horid. Best trail horse I have ever had. Do you know what the norm is for them in height & weight :?:


Hi ,

The minimun height for the PRE (Pure Spanish Breed) is 1,52 meters (15 hands) and the maximun height is 1,65 meters (16,25 hands), but nowadays breeders are looking for taller horses in Spain, around 1,70 m (16,75 hands).

The weigth, from 400 Kg (881 pounds) to 600 kg (1.300 pounds).

But the Andalusian has a late growth, reaching his complete conformation by the 7-8 year old .

How old is the horse? Do you have some pics of your horse?

Regards


----------



## SanchoPanza (Jul 18, 2007)

This is a full-papered stallion of a friend of mine, he is 5 year old, and , as you see, he is not very tall.
The first one is the Pure Andalusian ( the second is an andalusian crossbred)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf-rw8FAFL8


----------



## IronRockRanch (May 3, 2007)

Those two horses are beautiful. I need to get some pictures of mine.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Azeca is a cross between QH x Andalusians x Criollo with QH and Andalusians between 1/8 and 5/8 of each and no more than 1/4 Criollo.

The Andalusians were breed to be the prefect warhorse in the 1600's, Even those, I love tough stockhorse type of horses ,there is something about them I like. Oh, they have alot of cow sense, too.


----------



## Susannnagel (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello everyone wanting to see if anyone wants to talk Andalusian.


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

I love andalusians!!! they are sooo beautiful


----------



## Nevada (Feb 8, 2011)

I have an Andi cross, not 100% sure what he's crossed with but we think Arab  I love him to bits and I've only had him for 3 weeks!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I like some Andies, but others just look too...modern really tall exaggerated characteristics some that have TB and/or Arab influence, there are a few really nice ones out there though. I wish they wouldn't have bred the color out of them.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He is gorgeous. I've never had the pleasure of working with one, but they seem very intelligent


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

awwwwwwwww i am so jealous i absoloutly love andalusians!!!


----------



## hossryder (Apr 16, 2011)

I purchased a beautiful 9 yo PRE Andalusian a year ago from a one owner loving family and he was very quiet on the trails. However, after a winter off due to horrid weather, he is now almost impossible to ride and we have been working on the ground (Parelli). He seems fearful on a trail and is in constant HIGH ALERT...whirling, prancing and on the verge of bucking (he has bucked me off before). We had to forego a trail ride with about 20 people as he was uncontrollable...so my husband and I just rode off on our own and he NEVER did calm down after three hours. I am in the process of lowering his feed from 14% to 12% protein; having vet check eyes, teeth etc next week, then adding Calm and Cool to his feed (after he gets used to the feed change). He weighs over 1200 lbs and is 16.3....a HUGE strong guy and I am 5'3" at 130! In the riding ring, when I ground work him out of site his stable buddies, he has a virtual fit...calling and again whirling and acting up and HIGH ALERT to his surroundings. Takes him about 15 minutes to actually start to listen to me but have to be on high alert myself to stay out of harms way. I am working on the bond with ground work but it is frustrating. I love him dearly and he is gorgeous. He has excellent ground manners and always greets me. Any suggestions from the experienced Andalusian riders/trainers out there?????


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Cadbury is gorgeous!
We have an almost 5 year old Hispano-Arab. About 14.3 hands right now
She is wonderful and loves trail riding.
Here are some pictures.
This spring.
























Last summer Age 4.
















With my quarter horse, Pesky.








With her mom, Majic.


















Here is video of her sire, Cresswood Gitano Rey.
YouTube - Gitano Rey at Jesus Morales Clinic


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree Andalusians are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

JoannaG said:


> i sometimes have lessons on an andi, hes so cute!
> He was used for showing (spanish style) before my instructor got him (as a companion for one of her stallions)
> 
> We think he has had his head "tied" down to keep his nose right down in his chest, because whenever u put pressure on his mouth he stresses and rears, sometimes falls over backwards ( he hasnt with me on him thank god!)
> ...


Very cute horse!!!


----------

